# How Do I check my broadband usage?



## abhimanyu1401 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a BSNL 500 C plan,and a *@bsnl.in id. where do i check my usage?????
Pls Help
Anyone.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 16, 2008)

bsnl old user.
*10.240.224.195/webLogin.jsp

bsnl new user.
*bbservice.bsnl.in/


----------



## abhimanyu1401 (Oct 16, 2008)

The page at *10.240.224.195/webLogin.jsp says that this link doesn't exist.
I know my portal id, but i dont know my password for it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

Check it at BSNL Portal


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 16, 2008)

which password u use to dial to net the same password... I think the password will be *"password"*


----------

